# Story about failed sniffer dog with a happy ending



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There's a job for every dog!









From the 'world's worst sniffer dog' to NHS hero


Dexter used to work as a sniffer dog for the Met but he was "too sociable" for the job.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Lucky Dexter, he’s using his talent joyfully


----------

